# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Testosteron und Prostata

## Urologe

Hallo Forum,

hier mal wieder ein Baustein zum Verständnis und Hinweis auf die Wichtigkeit der 5a-Reduktasehemmer in der Therapie des PK:

*Androgen-Konzentration im Prostatagewebe nach medikamentöser Kastration*   
            Wachstum und Funktion der Prostata sind androgenabhängig. Diese physiologischen Prozesse sollen          bei Prostatakarzinom-Patienten durch Androgen-Deprivation unterdrückt werden.          Medikamentös lässt sich der Serum-Testosteronspiegel auf Kastrationsniveau senken. Doch innerhalb          des Prostatagewebes können die Androgene deutlich höhere Werte erreichen. Diesbezüglich sollte an          gesunden Männern untersucht werden, wie sich die Behandlung mit einem GnRH-Antagonisten auf die          intraprostatischen Konzentrationen von Testosteron und Dihydrotestosteron auswirkt (Page ST, et al. 2006):  
            Autopsiebefunde haben gezeigt, dass in der Prostata Dihydrotestosteron das dominierende Androgen ist.          Die Prostata enthält reichlich 5-alpha-Reduktase Typ II.          Unter der Behandlung von BPH-Patienten mit einem GnRH-Agonisten sanken die Serum-Testosteronspiegel auf          Kastrationsniveau, während die intraprostatischen Spiegel an Testosteron und Dihydrotestosteron nur          um 75 bis 80% absanken.          
            An der Studie nahmen 13 gesunde Männer im Alter von 35 bis 55 Jahren teil (PSA <2,0 ng/ml,          normaler transrektaler Ultraschallbefund). Das einmonatige Studienprotokoll sah eine Randomisierung auf drei          Gruppen vor:
         1. Einnahme eines lang wirkenden GnRH-Antagonisten alle 14 Tage 
         2. GnRH-Antagonist wie bei 1 plus Testosteron-Gel (10 mg/d)
         3. Plazebo
         Die Biopsien erfolgten jeweils am 28. Tag. Die Serum-Hormonspiegel wurden wöchentlich gemessen.          Ferner diente das Biopsiegewebe zur immunhistochemischen Bestimmungen von Androgen-regulierten Proteinen.                    
 Beträchtlich hohe intraprostatische Testosteron-Werte bei Serum-Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau
                             Dihydrotestosteron liegt in der Prostata in etwa sechsfach höherer Konzentration vor als im Serum.
              Nach einmonatiger Behandlung mit dem GnRH-Antagonisten sank der Serum-Testosteronspiegel               um durchschnittlich 94%. Hingegen fielen die intraprostatischen Spiegel an Testosteron und               Dihydrotestosteron nur um 70% bzw. 80% ab. Dieser Effekt resultierte aus der Abnahme des zirkulierenden               Testosterons, da er bei zusätzlicher Applikation von Testosteron-Gel nicht beobachtet wurde.             Zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen bestanden keine Unterschiede bezüglich der epithelialen            Proliferation, der Apoptoserate, dem Prostata-spezifischen Antigen und der Expression des            Androgen-Rezeptors.               

                 Bei medikamentöser Kastration sinkt der Androgenspiegel im Serum erheblich stärker ab als der im               Prostatagewebe.               

*⇒*                Im Prostatagewebe sind alle Enzyme vorhanden, um adrenale Androgen-Vorläufer in               Androstendion, DHEA und DHEA-S in Dihydrotestosteron umzuwandeln. In Androgen-unabhängigen               Prostatakarzinomen wurde sogar eine erhöhte Expression der Enzyme des Androgen-Metabolismus               nachgewiesen.                 

   *Page ST, Lin DW, Mostaghel EA, et al.* 2006.             Persistent intraprostatic androgen concentration after medical castration in healthy men.             J Clin Endocrinol Metab 91:3850-3856.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo f. s.,

schön Sie zurück im Forum zu haben.  Ich hoffe Sie sind wieder pumperlgesund. 

Fragen möchte ich Sie, ob die adrenalen Androgen Vorläufer Androstendion, DHEA und DHEA-S durch Antiandrogene am Eindringen in die Prostata ge- oder zumindest behindert werden?  Oder wirkt das Antiandrogen nur gegen das Testosteron?

Günter

----------


## Urologe

... nur gegen Testosteron ...

----------


## LudwigS

> ..........ob die adrenalen Androgen Vorläufer Androstendion, DHEA und DHEA-S durch Antiandrogene am Eindringen in die Prostata ge- oder zumindest behindert werden?  Oder wirkt das Antiandrogen nur gegen das Testosteron?
> 
> Günter


Hallo Günter, ein Auszug aus:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...159&Itemid=104


........T und DHT sind die beiden Schlüsselandrogene, die zum Wachstum des PK führen. Die adrenalen Androgenvorläufer - DHEA (und sein Sulfat DHEA-S) und Androstendion (A) - werden in der Prostatazelle zu T und zu dem potenteren DHT (5 mal so wirksam wie T) umgewandelt. T wird von der 5a-Reduktase (5AR) zu DHT reduziert und durch die 17b-hydroxysteroid Dehydrogenase (17-b HSD) zu Androstendion oxidiert. Das letztere Enzym oxidiert ebenfalls DHT zu 5a-Androstendion (5a-A). 
Der Testosteron-Metabolismus ist auf einem Schaubild  dargestellt. 
 Der T-Metabolismus schließt Vorläufer wie DHEA, Androstendion (D4), und 17-a Hydroxyprogesteron ein.
T kann zu Androstendion oxidiert und von Androstendion reduziert werden, weil das eingebundene Enzym (17-b HSD) eine bidirektionale Aktivität besitzt.

-----

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Josef

Niedrige Testosteronwerte über 50 erhöhen Sterberisiko

   Hormonpräparate werden nicht empfohlen

   San Diego (pte/06.06.2007/10:00) - Niedrige Testosteronwerte können das
   Sterberisiko von Männern über 50 Jahren erhöhen. Zu diesem Ergebnis ist
   eine Studie der University of California http://www.ucsd.edu mit mehr als
   800 Teilnehmern dieser Altersgruppe gekommen. Die Männer mit geringen
   Testosteronwerten verfügten über ein um 33 Prozent erhöhtes Todesrisiko
   in einem Zeitraum von 18 Jahren. Bei einem Treffen der The Endocrine
   Society http://www.endo-society.org empfahlen die Forscher keine
   Hormonpräparate zu nehmen. Die Experten warnen, dass Nebenwirkungen
   möglich sind. Sie raten zu körperlicher Aktivität um die Werte in einem
   gesunden Bereich zu erhalten.

   Die Teilnehmer waren zwischen 50 und 91 Jahren alt. Sie nahmen seit den
   siebziger Jahren in Kalifornien an einer Studie zur Erforschung
   chronischer Erkrankungen teil. Testosteronwerte wurden dann als niedrig
   eingestuft, wenn sie im unteren Teil der Werteskala von gesunden jungen
   Männern lag. Die Testosteronwerte sinken mit dem Alter. Dabei kann es zu
   einer großen Bandbreite kommen. Bei der aktuellen Studie verfügten 29
   Prozent der Männer über niedrige Werte. Das höhere Sterberisiko der
   Männer mit geringeren Testosteronwerten ließ sich weder durch Rauchen,
   Alkoholskonsum, das Ausmaß der körperlichen Aktivität oder bestehende
   Erkrankungen wie Diabetes oder Herzerkrankungen erklären.

   Die Wissenschafter bemerkten, dass Männer mit geringeren
   Testosteronwerten drei Mal eher einem Bündel von Risikofaktoren
   ausgesetzt sind, die mit kardivaskulären Erkrankungen und Diabetes in
   Zusammenhang stehen. Zu diesem Stoffwechselsyndrom gehört ein
   Taillenumfang von mehr als 101,6 Zentimetern, hohe Cholesterinwerte,
   hoher Blutdruck und hohe Blutzuckerwerte. Studienautorin Gail Laughlin
   erklärte, dass die Ergebnisse der Studie stark darauf hinwiesen, dass es
   einen Zusammenhang zwischen Testosteronwerten und Tod gibt, der über eine
   akute Erkrankung hinausgeht.
   (Ende)

     Aussender: pressetext.austria

----------


## hans76

Hallo Dr. f.s.
Es ist sehr dankenswert, daß Sie uns Betroffene in Ihrem Beitrag "Androgen-Konzentration im Prostatgewebe nach medikamentöser Kastration" einiges zum besseren Verständnis nahezubringen versuchen.  Nun muß ich leider gestehen-und ich denke ,es geht auch anderen so - daß mir verschiedenes unklar ist trotz vieler Literaturstudien  seit 1 Jahr:
  1. was ist ein GnRH-Antagonist?
  2. was ist ein BPH-Patient?
  3. Was ist ein Testosteron-Gel? Dient es zur Erhöhung oder Senkung des 
     T. -Spiegels?
  4. was ist eine epitheliale Proliferation?
  5. was ist mit der Expression des Androgen-Rezeptors? Bis jetzt ging 
      ich  von der wohl irrigen Meinung aus, daß ein Rezeptor etwas 
      aufnimmt (z.B. Testosteron), aber daß er auch etwas abgibt?
  6. Welcher praktischen Folgerungen ergeben sich aus dem Beitrag? Soll 
      man bei einer Hormonbehandlung (ein-bzw. zweifache) unbedingt auch 
      die dritte Komponente , d.h. den 5-alpha Reduktase-Hemmer 
      dazunehmen?
Ich wäre Ihnen sehr dankbar für eine entsprechende Aufklärung - vielleicht auch gleich eingearbeitet in Ihren informativen Beitrag - falls es nicht zu viel Mühe macht.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hans76

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hans,

hier ist minestens ein Teil deiner Fragen beantwortet.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/ar...php?t-968.html

http://www.prostata.de/pca_klassifikation.html

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Erklärungsversuch*

Hallo Hans,

der Thread von Dr. Fs stammt vom 27.11.2006. Erstaunlich, daß Du erst jetzt beim Herumstöbern darauf gestoßen bist. Als medizinischer Laie würde ich die von Dir aufgeführten Wörter in etwa so darstellen:

Beim GnRH-Antagonisten handelt es sich um ein sog. Freisetzungshormon, das der menschliche Körper über den Hypothalamus selbst bilden kann. Das jedoch synthetisch hergestellte GnRH = Gonadoliberin, d.h. die Abkürzung GnRH bedeutet eigentlich Gonadotropin - releasing - Hormon hat eine wesentlich stärkere Wirkung als das biologische Hormon und soll letztlich den Tumor attackieren bzw. eine Blockierung der Testosteronproduktion erreichen.
Ein BPH-Patient ist nichts weiter als ein Mensch, der an einer benignen Prostatahyperplasie, also Vergrößerung leidet.
Testosteron-Gel dient zur Steigerung des Testosteronspiegels im männlichen Körper und wird beim Einreiben z.B. über die Schultern über die Haut aufgenommen.
Epitheliale Proliferation bedeutet vom Wortstamm "Epithel" = Gewebe im Zusammenhang mit Proliferation = Zellteilung eine vermehrte Gewebeteilung.
Expression Androgen Rezeptor bedeutet, daß z.B. die Prostata selbst über sog. Rezeptoren verfügt, die eine bessere Wirkung der Androgene vermitteln. Sind solche Rezeptoren nicht ausreichend vorhanden, ist eine Antiandrogen-Therapie evtl. nicht erfolgreich.
Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer, wie z.B. Proscar mit einem verringertem Halbzeitwert oder noch empfehlenswerter Avodart sollte man unbedingt berücksichtigen, um die Umwandlung von Testosteron zu Dihydrotestosteron in der Prostata zu verhindern bzw. zu reduzieren.

Vielleicht gelingt es Dir nun schon etwas besser, den Beitrag von Dr. Fs zu entschlüsseln. 

*"Es muss nicht immer Sonne sein - auch Regentropfen können streicheln"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Korrektur*

Hallo Hans,

aus dem Forum hat mich ein Benutzer wie folgt korrigiert:

Betreff: Erklärungsversuch

Dies ist die Nachricht, die gesendet wurde:
***************
Hallo Hutschi,

Du hast die Wirkung eines LH/RH Agonisten beschrieben - "*GnRH-Agonisten:* synthetisch hergestellte Substanz, die eine stärkere biologische Wirkung hat als das natürliche Gonadotropin-Releasing-Hormon"
. 

*LH/RH Antagonisten* binden binden an GnRH-Rezeptoren and und blockiert sie . Dadurch wird die Testosteronproduktion ohne plötzlichen Anstieg schnell, anhaltend und massiv unterdrückt und das Risiko eines Aufflackerns der Krebserkrankung vermieden. GnRH-Blocker machen daher die Verabreichung eines zweiten hormonellen Wirkstoffs, eines Anti-Androgens, unnötig.


fs schrieb ja auch über Antagonisten.


Gruß


Günter

Lieber Hans, es war ja auch ein Versuch von mir, als medizinischer Laie das Fachchinesisch zu enträtseln. Immerhin wissen wir beide es nun besser.
Es ist eben ein Agonist kein Antagonist. Das ist absolut richtig und von mir wohl zu rasch durcheinander gebracht worden.

Beste Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Noch ausführlichere Beschreibung*

Hallo Hans,

Günter F. hat anstatt übers Forum mit einer sehr dezenten privaten E- Mail meinen zum Thema GnRH-Antagonist etwas verunglückten bzw. auch mißverständlichen Erklärungsversuch korrigiert. Ich hatte auch dann keine Probleme, diese Darstellung von Günter oben wiederzugeben.

Agonist bedeutet ja nun im Sinne des Wortes der Handelnde (siehe z.B. auch agieren), also ist ein Antagonist logischerweise ein dagegen Handelnder. Wegen dieser uns ja auch von Androgen und Antiandrogen bekannten Konstellation kam ich auf die Idee, nun Günter auch mit einer privaten E-Mail um eine noch bessere Darstellung bzw. Beschreibung des Unterschiedes zu bitten. Günter war so freundlich und hat mir den nachfolgenden Text übermittelt:


Die Nachricht:

Hallo Hutschi,

das Folgende klingt nur deshalb so wie es klingt, weil ich es zum größten Teil abgekupfert habe.

Die Handelnden sind das LH/RH bzw. das LH/RH Analogon und beide binden an  den selben Rezeptor.  Die Wirkung des Agonisten, das Analogon, führt zu einer verminderten LH Produktion der Hirnanhangdrüse und im Ergebnis zur Reduzierung der Testosteronbildung.  Das ist geschuldet der Komplexbildung von Rezeptor und Analogon, welche entweder nicht enzymatisch aufgebrochen werden kann oder aber zur Herunterregulierung des Enzyms führt, mit dem Ergebnis von weniger LH und für einige Zeit auch weniger FSH.  Obwohl es nicht wirklich hierhin gehört, finde ich es im Zusammenhang doch wichtig zu sagen, lange Hormonblockaden führen nicht zur Atrophie der Hoden aber zu einer pathologischen Situation in der Hirnanhangdrüse. 

Die Gegenspieler bindet an den GnRH-Rezeptor und blockiert diesen, er stellt die Produktion von LH bzw. FSH ein. Dadurch wird die Testosteronproduktion ohne plötzlichen Anstieg schnell, anhaltend und massiv unterdrückt, und das Risiko eines Aufflackerns der Krebserkrankung vermieden. Zusätzlich verursacht der Antagonist eine lange währende Unterdrückung des follikelstimulierenden Hormons (FSH), der auch ein PCa Wachstumsfaktor sein könnte.  FSH Rezeptoren wurden auf PK Zellen gefunden.  Auch der Agonist reduziert zunächst das FSH, welches aber nach einigen Monaten seines Gebrauchs wieder ansteigt.

Gruß

Günter

Lieber Hans, erschöpfender kann man dieses komplizierte Zusammenwirken nicht erläutern. Ich danke bei dieser Gelegenheit Günter für seine sachliche und faire Art des Miteinanderumgehens, die ich einfach vorbildlich finde und die hoffentlich Nachahmer finden wird. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen.

*"Man sollte die Dinge so nehmen, wie sie kommen. Aber man sollte dafür sorgen, dass die Dinge so kommen, wie man sie nehmen möchte"        * (Curt Goetz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Günter, ein Auszug aus:
> 
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...159&Itemid=104
> 
> ...
> Gruss Ludwig


hallo Ludwig,

how are you?
ich bin der Quelle der LEF-Veröffentlichung/Übersetzung hinterhergestiegen u. habe aus der Insights 7/99 das Schaubild Testosteron-Metabolismus rübergezogen und hier gespeichert.
Ich meine, dass das nicht reicht, um die aktuellen Fragen bearbeiten zu können. 99 war das ziemlich modern, mittlerweile reichts nicht mehr.

Schönen Sonntag,
Rudolf

----------

